# Wanna be more like Lil Wayne?



## YungMoolaBaby (Dec 22, 2009)

Well read this: http://www.ehow.com/how_5781223_like-lil-wayne.html. cuz we all love how he smokes mad blunts all day and gets paid to do it. oh and rap, that too.


----------



## GrowingfortheGold (Jan 10, 2010)

Things You'll Need: The Hustle Mindset


Hahahaha that's the shit right thur


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 10, 2010)

lil weezy is a bitch. i dont honer his ass


----------



## GrowingfortheGold (Jan 10, 2010)

It's about what's being said not whose saying it for me.


----------



## dubstepwarrior (Jan 10, 2010)

YungMoolaBaby said:


> Well read this: http://www.ehow.com/how_5781223_like-lil-wayne.html. cuz we all love how he smokes mad blunts all day and gets paid to do it. oh and rap, that too.



Yeah and be a dumbshit and get arrested and sentenced to jail for having a gun. He's shit... sorry..
I would never want to be like him.


----------



## Highhunter (Jan 10, 2010)

smoke blunts?


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Jan 10, 2010)

Lil Wayne has been going downhill in a hurry.


----------



## four2zerOallday (Jan 10, 2010)

wayne is a no talent hack. I have no idea why he struck it so big. I saw him in concert last summer (because he was with Jeezy) and I actually ended up leaving early. So no, I do not want to be like Lil Wayne


----------



## chitownsmoking (Jan 10, 2010)

lil wayne is a good example of what happens when you do too many hard drugs everyday.


----------



## boombip (Jan 10, 2010)

I will probably get hated on for this but lil wayne is NO where close to being a true artist. I do give him respect for making money, appealing to folks and trying out different types of music, so technically he is somewhat of an artist in that aspect. But his lyrics suck, he is just conforming to whats hip and i feel like he doesn't stay true to himself. I feel like there is so much more talent and amazing music that no one gives enough credit to.. i dont know i just dont care for him much at all and i feel like he is not someone you should EVER look up to.


----------



## ...... (Jan 14, 2010)

dubstepwarrior said:


> Yeah and be a dumbshit and get arrested and sentenced to jail for having a gun. He's shit... sorry..
> I would never want to be like him.


I know his bitch ass did that to gain publicity he's a straight bitch he probably had the whole block eating off his commi so he wouldn't get his ass beat.
And to the OP I bet your the one who wrote that gay ass article look at your name.


----------



## Straight up G (Jan 14, 2010)

No............


----------



## swishatwista (Jan 28, 2010)

Personally, i coudnt care one way or the other, but i used to be a fan, i lost my ear for him, his shit used to be dope, pretty raw, but his ass is a sell out, loud ass nukka, but fuk it, and that gun was publicity, for his new line up(YM), his ass is smart enough not to get caught, but mentioned above, its whats said, not who's saying, which makes music dope as fuk, dont get bogged down w/ the details. lil wayne's still dat fire man, just bored i guess....not me


----------



## mexiblunt (Jan 30, 2010)

Don't mind some of his lyrics but the Auto-tuner is starting to kill me. I've been dropping a few artists that I used to like because of the shyte hype. I used an auto-tuner 1 time on a fading out solo note on guitar because we were out of the studio already and to this day I wish I would have left it a little flat,bugs the shit out of me.


----------



## four20mike (Jan 30, 2010)

What a joke...


----------



## statik (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry, I cant stand Wayne..never liked him one bit. Just my opinion really. I have a 14 y/o step brother (yeah, white too) that has more lyrical talent than Wayne. Dude is good at getting teenagers..and adults with teen mindset..to buy his shit..so yeah I give him credit as a business man...

BUT THATS ALL....


----------



## Sadistikal87 (Feb 7, 2010)

No not at all.

Lmao Hard mother fucker? The only time he shot a gun he nearly killed himself. He needs to get rid of them tear drops 


lol


----------



## kRoNiiK (Apr 19, 2010)

Lil Wayne has become massive & while some of his earlier shit was decent he is nothin special. His recent stuff is just a vomit/shit mix withe words Bitch & Mothafucka @ the end of the line. 

Bitch does NOT rhyme with Bitch (Not implying that rap/hip hop needs to rhyme, but anyone who knows lil wayne knows what im saying)

Tpain & Weezy are gay together for sure.


----------



## Killer Vanilla (Apr 19, 2010)

has anyone ever heard on of his free styles? i got his album off a torrent once and seriously me and my friends cudnt sotp laughing it goes abit like this - 

.... well actually i cant remember but it was really bad but it deffo ends with "pen n a pad yh i got tht..... i sit back and tell my bus driver were to go!........ yh thts it im done,"


----------



## MrStickyScissors (Apr 19, 2010)

get off lil waynes ball sack. thats the gayest shit I have ever heard. wanna be more like lil wayne lolll


----------



## Killer Vanilla (Apr 19, 2010)

ahh i found the lyrics on google -

"Freestylin' for ya no for me, for me, no no only for Mo-Ney,? More, of the money I get I got that, Yeah,Like a pot and a Pan I rock dat........................... "
"Yeaaahhhh, I sit back and tell my Bus Driver where ta' go... I'm finished.................."

i think that says all we need to no bout lil waynes talent

found the video here - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ilNZl3hk4rw


----------



## kRoNiiK (Apr 19, 2010)

He does have some pretty good beats, rhymes & remixes. I personally feel like hes overrated though.


----------



## Killer Vanilla (Apr 19, 2010)

kRoNiiK said:


> He does have some pretty good beats, rhymes & remixes. I personally feel like hes overrated though.


yh i agree he does have a few tunes that are put together nicely like we are not the same i am a maaarrttiian, but he should of never tryed to freestyle and alot of his tracks sound the same


----------



## kRoNiiK (Apr 19, 2010)

Think about it. If we sat down, blazed up & scribbled some shit on a napkin, WE could sell songs to Wayne


----------



## NevaSmokedOut (Apr 19, 2010)

be like wayne, let me think... no i'll just be me.


----------



## PBFseedco. (Apr 19, 2010)

kRoNiiK said:


> Think about it. If we sat down, blazed up & scribbled some shit on a napkin, WE could sell songs to Wayne




Ya It's easy to buy lyrics, you know Drake and the rest of young money be written all his shit. If you wanna listen to some real weezy listen to Tha Block is Hott and 500 degrees.


----------



## ScoopsNdoodles (Apr 22, 2010)

four2zerOallday said:


> wayne is a no talent hack. I have no idea why he struck it so big. I saw him in concert last summer (because he was with Jeezy) and I actually ended up leaving early. So no, I do not want to be like Lil Wayne


 
Haha i feel you man i did the same thing. Young Jeezy was amazing live... lil waynes music has just progressively went downhill thru out his carrer... 1/2 the time at that concert lil wayne was singing rock songs... not worth my money.


----------



## Brick Top (Apr 22, 2010)

"Wanna be more like Lil Wayne?" Hell no! Being more like Lil Wayne would be a nightmare second only to one I am to frightened of to describe, but it does involve Eartha Kitt as Catwoman from the old "Batman" TV show and Diana Rigg as Emma Peel from the old 60's TV show, "The Avengers," and both are like 100 now and both are still wearing those tight leather outfits and the horror of it is they are both still kicking really high. Oh the horror, the unspeakable horror of it all.


----------



## streetlegal (Apr 22, 2010)

Yeh I've been down with fuck weezy since forever cos he sucks.. Straight lyrically sucks.


----------



## YungMoolaBaby (Apr 22, 2010)

Well, you can't deny the fact that he gets more ass and money than 99% of the people on this forum. So if you want to have a lot of crazy sex and smoke a ton of weed, and make music you will read.


----------



## esc420211 (Apr 22, 2010)

hell no i dont hes looks like a lil crispy turd with a mop on his head and he sounds like hes crying when he raps


----------



## esc420211 (Apr 22, 2010)

jeezys where its at and kid cudis hot shit too


----------



## tommygunz (Apr 23, 2010)

who buys cd's? women. who goes to concerts? women. who love lil wayne? women...


----------



## qwerty0260 (Apr 29, 2010)

Killer Vanilla said:


> ahh i found the lyrics on google -
> 
> "Freestylin' for ya no for me, for me, no no only for Mo-Ney,? More, of the money I get I got that, Yeah,Like a pot and a Pan I rock dat........................... "
> "Yeaaahhhh, I sit back and tell my Bus Driver where ta' go... I'm finished.................."
> ...


Hahahahaha. Thats the funniest shit I've ever heard. Lil wayne clearly has no lyrical talent whatsoever. He is just a mainstream sellout that got lucky and caught a break. Oh yeah, I definately don't want to be more like Lil Wayne.


----------



## Northpinellasdan (May 1, 2010)

i can't stand wayne... I used to like him alot when he made like the carter 2 n maybe 3, but besides that he is so bad at rapping... and he chose drake as his apprentice... drake... I can't put into words how much I dislike drake.. whata douche.


----------



## statik (May 1, 2010)

Yaaaarrgg... Thread Hijack time! Fuck Wayne...check out my homie Smallz. http://www.myspace.com/smallz530 <--- Some good stuff there. Check out songs like "As the World Turns" and "Letting Go" if you wanna hear some lyrics that actually MEAN something. "When It's On" is pretty sick too...ah hell..all his shit is better than lil Gayne!


----------



## blazin256 (May 1, 2010)

lil wack is garbage and a disgrace to rap no matter how much money he makes. i think the only people who buy his shit are rich white guys with no ear for good shit and bitches who dont know no better. heres a video to proove what a real rapper is and one that sucks birdmans dick for a living.
[youtube]1GF8AIcFkgM[/youtube]


----------

